# Albino zucchini squash ??



## gwest (Oct 9, 2008)

Hi everyone,
Has anyone ever had this happen. All my other zucchini squash are as green as can be but this one plant puts out only white looking squash. Any ideas, anyone ?


----------



## mommagoose_99 (Jan 25, 2005)

Cool!! Maybe you should save the seeds and start a whole new variety of squash and get rich and stuff 
Linda


----------



## chickenista (Mar 24, 2007)

Is it sunscald??


----------



## gwest (Oct 9, 2008)

Thanks mommagoose and chikenista. I'm sure it's not sunscald because the squash is shaded well by the leaves. I hope I get some more from this plant because I've already put the others in the freezer for soups and such


----------



## NickieL (Jun 15, 2007)

how does it taste? if it is tasty I would consider saving the seeds.


----------



## Windy in Kansas (Jun 16, 2002)

According to this gardening forum thread they are not all that rare.
http://www.garden.org/boards/index.php?q=view&id=19514&board=20&top=19514
Seed might be sterile.


----------

